# Verstehe Komandozeilen-Befehl nicht



## suntrop (1. September 2010)

Hallo.
Ich habe folgende Zeile samt Ausgabe von meinem Provider erhalten. Allerdings weiß ich gar nicht, was es zu bedeuten hat. Der Provider ist da auch etwas stoisch und will mir nicht weiterhelfen.

```
zgrep 'Aug 20' syslog.*.gz | grep 'example.com' | awk '/rcvd/{print $8" "$9}'|
sort|uniq -c
```
4 user=abc@example.com, ip=[11.22.33.44],
42 user=xyz@example.com, ip=[55.66.77.88]

Die E-Mail-Adresse und IP kann ich noch identifizieren, aber die Zahl am Anfang, was bedeutet die?

Es geht darum, dass mein Traffic deutlich überschritten wurde und ich jetzt herausfinden möchte, wie das gekommen ist.

Danke und Grüße
- suntrop -


----------

